# Boston Parks Department



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 21, 2008)

CITY OF BOSTON PARKS AND RECREATION DEPARTMENT
Job Title: Entry Level Urban Forester
The Boston Parks and Recreation Department, acting through its Commissioner, is requesting qualifications for an Assistant Project Manager for its Urban Forestry Program. Entry-level, one-year, full-time contract position. 
Starting Salary $35,000 to $45,000 per year without benefits, commensurate with training and experience. This is a full time position (40 hrs/week).
Responsibilities: 
The Assistant will be responsible for the administration and quality control of multiple street-tree planting contracts; Strong organization skills are a must. The Assistant will review streetscape and other construction projects and provide recommendations to mitigate any impacts to public shade trees. The Assistant will be responsible for program development and grant writing for various community forestry programs including Arbor Day, Tree City USA, Boston Urban Forest Coalition, the Grow Boston Greener initiative, etc. The Assistant is also expected to perform any miscellaneous work that may be necessary to carry out the Urban Forestry Program.
Minimum Qualifications:
·	Bachelor's degree in Urban Forestry, Arboriculture, Environmental Science/Ecology, or closely related field
o	A combination of education and minimum 3 years related work experience may be substituted for a degree. 
·	Knowledge of urban forest management practices 
·	Excellent communication and public relations skills 
·	***Proficiency with Microsoft Office (Excel, Outlook, Word)*** 
·	Valid MA drivers license
Preferred Qualifications:
·	GIS training and experience with ArcGIS software
·	Certified Arborist (state or ISA)
·	Experience with contractors' work practices 
·	Experience planting trees and working with volunteers
·	Ability to read and interpret landscape plans, GIS maps, etc. as needed to assist developers and to manage urban forestry projects and programs 
·	Ability to identify problems and review related information to develop and evaluate options and implement solutions 
·	City Of Boston residents will be given a preference
The ideal candidate must send resume & cover letter, including past experience & references to: 
Boston Parks and Recreation
Attn: Greg Mosman
1010 Massachusetts ave.
Boston, MA 02118


----------



## diltree (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I could get the job done


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 3, 2008)

I think you'll be busy with that beetle thingy 

Are you hiring????


----------

